# - Help!!



## Friday (May 20, 2008)

I just finished purchasing a pair of Oster Golden A5 2 Speed clippers and am slowly starting to freak out. I would like to cut Daisy's hair myself (she is a standard poodle) and she has been very patient with me so far although I have only done touch ups (butt hair, matts, eyes) and the rest has been left for the groomer.

I was just wondering for those of you who groom your own pet - how long did it take before you got it right? Also, for the groomers out there, what blades should I get? Do any of you use this type of clipper and like it?

I guess I am kind of nervous since this is a relatively large purchase for me, plus I don't want to end up hurting (or humiliating) my dog...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I started clipping my own dogs abut 20 years ago. The first one ws a cocker spaniel. It took about 6 months of monthly grooming before I get good enough at it that she didn't look like a freak show most of the time! In the beginning I wasn't fast enough and the dog didn't have enough patience for the hours it took me to groom her properly. So sometimes she was puppy coat on one side and grown full out on the other. Then I tried working fromthe head back so she would be shorter in the front and very long in the back. Once I got my speed up and her patience to last longer it was better. At that point she was pretty evenly clipped but I would miss spots. I would be sitting watching tv and watch the dog walk across the room, seeing a spot I'd missed or needed to work better on...back to the clippers to clean it up. 

I would suggest getting a good grooming book either from the library or book store. Read up on the proper techniques for your breed. They often list the blades you will need in the book. You will also want to know about cleaning the ears and back end as well as nail care and clipping the hair on the feet.


----------



## macgyver (Jan 14, 2009)

briteday said:


> ... It took about 6 months of monthly grooming before I get good enough at it that she didn't look like a freak show most of the time! ...


)))))))
Thanks for the laugh. This had me chuckling for nearly 10 minutes. As I am about to undertake the same task for the first time my poor dog is in for the similar experience I'm afraid. Its a good thing she can't read this


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

It usually does take a little while to get better at it. I've always cut all my dogs. Been doing it for about 30 years. Hey sometimes even now I cut too much where the hair grows a different way. Your dog is very forgiving and doesn't really mind what they look like, unless you burn them or cut them. Be very careful around ears,up under the leg pits and the rear end and private parts. Also watch how hot the clippers get. You wouldn't want your butt being trimmed with hot clippers. You'll get better every time you do it. David


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I have used Osters in the past, and since going to Andis, I won't go back...this is not to say that Oster is a bad clipper, because they aren't; I just prefer Andis...Lol! 

As far as what blades you might want to get; for sure you'll need either a 10 blade, or a 15; this is for cleaning out her groin area, and you can also clip out her pads with this blade. I actually prefer the 15 for the pads, because I find that alot of dogs aren't as ticklish and irratated by it, as they are the 30 blade, that is typically used for clipping out the pads. The 15 isn't 'as' short as the 30, but it would save you from having to by more blades than absolutely necessary, especially since you are just starting, and may not like it. 

For the body, it really depends on how long you want to keep her; I do alot of Doodles in a 3\4 HT blade. This is a fairly easy length to deal with; leaves the dog still 'poofy', but takes enough off, that you can comb and brush through it easier for the next 4-6 weeks (before your next groom). If you'd like it shorter, try a 3 3\4 blade, 3F blade, or one of the shorter ones 4, 5, or 7 F blades. Perhaps ask your groomer what they have been using on her, and then you can decide from there. 

Practice makes perfect too...don't expect to get her right the first time, although sometimes we can be pleasantly surprised! I have been involved in the dog grooming business since I was 13, when I started bathing dogs for my mom. I had 'botched' a few of my own dog's cuts before then, though...haha! From there I learned how to trim feet, pads, etc, and moved on and on...I'd like to get into competitive grooming, eventually.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I started out just doing FFT (face, feet, base of tail), and the sani area with the cordless Wahl Arco SE, because it drove me nuts how fast my Poodles' faces went from bare skin to fuzzy. This trimmer is awesome, and so lightweight and easy to use. I was scared half to death when I started, but, what really helped was someone telling me - the thing to remember is to simply hold the trimmer so the blade sits flat against the Poodle, and just glides along. The other thing to remember is to use your thumb to pull back the skin to make the lips taunt, so you don't catch the flue (on lower lip) with the blade. 

I got so good at flawless faces and feet that a friend and Poodle breeder just laughed, telling me that the face and feet were the hardest areas, so why didn't I just buy a clipper and do the rest! Hmmm. I hated how my groomer did topknots and gave highwater bracelets, no matter how many times I told her, and SHOWED her with pictures, so, figured I may as well bite the bullet and go for it. I got an Andis UltraEdge 2 speed, and the rest is history. 

My grooming efforts went from "good/ok," to looking polished and like they'd been done by a professional after viewing a DVD I'd ordered on Poodle Grooming from Muddycreek Groomers. Best $35 I've ever spent! Easy to understand, see, and hear the instructions. She doesn't use a Standard Poodle (Mini), but, everything is the same, except for doing tummy area - I can't use one hand to stand my Standards on their back feet and clip away! LOL I have them lay down on their sides, and then on their back, so I can do tummy and privates that way. I use the Wahl Arco SE for that, too. 

So many people say that Shirlee Kalstone's book is the best to learn, but, to me, it was next to useless in actual "how to" compared to the above-mentioned DVD, and grooming boards, like Groomers BBS. 

Some professional groomers will give lessons, so you can ask around. I tried it once, but she was not a good teacher. Great groomer, but she sucked at teaching! LOL


Here's the Poodle Grooming DVD site: http://www.muddycreekreflections.com/webtv/video.html


And here's the Groomers BBS, right on the Poodle section: 
http://www.groomers.net/cgi-bin/discus/discus.cgi


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2008)

Hi, thanks for all the replies. It is nice to know that others have had funky looking dogs too!! I have a feeling it will take a while before I get things right... But luckily Daisy is quite patient, and I can get away with quite a lot. When I first got her last year I accidently nicked her neck with scissors, but she was quick to forgive me (I, on the other hand, was not as quick to forgive myself!) So I guess I will try to be patient and not give up.

I'm kicking myself a bit on the choice of clippers (had been looking for Andis), but got a decent price for these ones on E-Bay, and the reviews I've read have not been terrible, so we'll see how it goes. I'm sure anything will be better than the ones I got at Walmart last year (and returned the following day)!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> I'm kicking myself a bit on the choice of clippers (had been looking for Andis), but got a decent price for these ones on E-Bay, and the reviews I've read have not been terrible, so we'll see how it goes. I'm sure anything will be better than the ones I got at Walmart last year (and returned the following day)!


Awww, good girl, Daisy! Maddy and Beau are so very patient with me, too. Even the puppy sits still for me MOST of the time! You'll get used to your clipper, and do just fine. 

In addition to your Oster, I really encourage you to invest in the cordless Wahl Arco SE. It's awesome, and worth every penny. Runs around $118 - $124. It makes shaving face and feet really easy. I ordered a new one just for the baby, and got their pink model! LOL


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> In addition to your Oster, I really encourage you to invest in the cordless Wahl Arco SE. It's awesome, and worth every penny. Runs around $118 - $124. It makes shaving face and feet really easy. I ordered a new one just for the baby, and got their pink model! LOL


Thanks for the tip, I will look into that. There is a grooming supplies store in town here that will likely carry it - that's where I was planning on buying and sharpening blades, otherwise I may check ebay again...

Out of curiousity, do you clip or scissor ear hair short or actually pull it (which I don't think I could do).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't kick yourself over the Osters. They are a good, sound clipper. I use to have an old pair of A5's when I was working the racehorses, and I clipped dozens of horses regularly with a 10 blade on those clippers, and they never gave me any trouble. They are a workhorse (no pun intended..lol) clipper.I just like Andis (like Sophie) myself, and will never go back to anything else, unless they really deviate from what they have been making. The reason I don't like the Osters is they are very heavy, which for me, is a big deal, as I have them in my hands all day every day, and it can take a toll on the wrists/carpal tunnel. They are also longer than the Andis, making it hard to manuever underneath small dogs. And they are loud. For you, using them for a few hours every month, won't be such an issue. And I HATE those stupid air holes that blow all those fine pieces of cut hair in my face, on my clothes, etc. I am sure I could learn to use them and keep out of the way, but I don't have to..lol They are a good solid clipper though, and you will do fine with them. If you decide you don't like them, I am sure you could ebay them for the same you bought them for.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use my fingers to pull some of the ear hair - I don't use hemostats and do a "clean" ear, as some do, leaving the ear canal bare; there's still hair left inside the ear. It's easier to get a grip on the hair if you use ear powder - just a tad - then pull. My Poodles actually sleep through the process, as I usually do it on the sofa, with their heads on my lap. I use the Wahl Arco SE to shave down any remaining. My adult Poodles are going on 8 yrs. old, and it's been at least 6 yrs., or more, since either of them had an ear infection. Once a month I'll flush ears with a solution of 50% Witch Hazel, 50% White Distilled Vinegar.


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the tips - I might even try the ear hair thing since it doesn't sound too painful. It is reassuring to know that what I bought is of decent quality. Now I am impatiently checking my mailbox every day so that I can get to work!!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Friday said:


> Thanks everyone for all the tips - I might even try the ear hair thing since it doesn't sound too painful. It is reassuring to know that what I bought is of decent quality. Now I am impatiently checking my mailbox every day so that I can get to work!!


If you want a bit more grip for ear pulling, invest in a bottle of R7 ear powder; you can either pour a bit into the ear canal, or put a bit on your thumb and index finger, to aid in the plucking process; just grasp a few hairs at a time, and work with the dog's comfort level...ideally you'll stop before he gets too upset. This is true for any part of his grooming; you have a huge advantage at home, in that if you want to take more than a couple of small breaks, in order to keep the dog calm, you can. As pros, we can give each dog a bit of a break, or two, but still have to finish him in a reasonable amount of time. Never feel like you have to rush (yourself, or your dogs) in this process.


----------

